# Auto Finesse Rejuvenate



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*What is it?*
Auto Finesse Rejuvenate - Paint Cleanser

*What does it being to the table?*

Autofinesse Rejuvenate Pre Wax Cleanser is designed to clean and condition paintwork prior to the application of carnauba wax. The ultra light diminishing abrasive formula will remove old waxes and sealants from the paintworks surface leaving a perfect base to apply carnauba waxes.

We've tried quite a few paintwork cleaners over the years and this one truely impressed us. It cleans perfectly and is very easy to work with. You really couldn't ask for more from a pre-wax cleaner, it's a fantastic product.

*What am I testing it on?*
Red Seat Ibiza

*What do I think of it?*
If I were to sum it up I would say that I was pleased with the performance of the paint cleanser. I've used many over the years; in fact I am a bit of a sucker for a good paint cleanser.

I applied this by hand in this review as I feel most would use this method, although I have seen threads where it has been used to good effect via machine.

By hand it was pretty easy to get to grips with; it is a fairly viscous liquid which allowed it to be spread well across the paint. I chose a MF applicator which offered the best option for application. Working in small areas I worked this in and then buffed off soon after. Removal was just as easy as application.

There wasn't much left on the paint to take off to be fair as I had previously clayed the car but I could still see some dirt contained in the applicator which indicated to me it was drawing this out of the paint.

In terms of performance it managed to remove whatever LSP the dealer had used with ease - whatever was left of it after claying that is and it removed some stubborn water spots I had left on to test out.

*Why should I buy it?
*
Well, why not? I ask you. As detailers we all like trying new things and this was no exception. I couldn't fault the product at all it was no nonsense and no fuss - it just worked.
At £12.95 for 250ml it is good value.

My only minor niggle was that I maybe over used it due to the consistency as it sometimes had a mind of it's own when coming out of the bottle - the addition of a flip top dispenser would solve this.

Definitely a product which is on par with those in the market. I think it will come to life even more by machine.

*Pictures*

Before:


















After:



























I felt that the product brought out a little colour, which to me was evidence that it cleaned effectively and left a nice surface for LSP application.


----------

